# Gentoo-stable mit Kernel 5.3.4

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem Gentoo amd64 mit Kernel 5.3.1 null Probleme hat,

konnte ich - versuchsweise installiert - bei Gentoo-stable nur mit einem kernel-Crash rechnen.

Meine Frage dazu:

Ist es nicht möglich, per emerge --autounmask-write "=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-5.3.1" auch für Gentoo-stable zu aktivieren?

Was hindert stable an der Nutzung dieses neuesten Kernels?

Danke für Antworten.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Sun Oct 06, 2019 2:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Max Steel

amd64 ist stable, was du meinst ist vmtl ~amd64, was der testing Kanal "ist"

stable hindert eigentlich nichts daran die neueste Version 5.3.1 zu nutzen, außer evtl fehlender Treibersupport seitens nvidia, sollte sich die ABI in der Zwischenzeit geändert haben, und sollte das der Fall sein können nur die nvidia-drivers nicht genutzt werden, der nouveau Treiber sollte hiervon nicht betroffen sein.

Der Grund warum es 5.3.1 nicht in stable schafft sind zweierlei: 1. sind, soweit ich das sehe, die Longterm Kernel 4.19, 4.14, 4.9 und 4.4 "stable". während vmtl erst der nächste Release 5.4 wieder als stable eingestellt wird.

Weiterhin könnte es durchaus auch daran liegen dass stable erst durch eine Reihe von "läuft hier und keine Probleme" MEldungen durchgehen muss. Zumidnest ist das der Fall bei anderen Paketen. schau mal in https://bugs,gentoo.org danach und du wirst fündig.

----------

## ManfredB

Zunächst erst einmal danke für die erste Reaktion auf meine Frage.

Es ist richtig, daß ich bei der Beschreibung nicht genau beschrieben habe,

was amd64 nach meiner Sicht meint. Genauer:

In /etc/portage/make.conf ergänze ich dazu die Zeile

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

Das ist - wenn ich es richtig verstehe - nicht mehr stable, sondern unstable oder testing.

Bei eselect profile list wähle ich immer 23 plasma-desktop.

Allerdings bin ich mir bei diesen Einstellungen keineswegs sicher, ob ich das richtig interpretiere.

Eines weiß ich nur:

emerge --ask sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:

stable 4.19.72

amd64 5.3.1

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Max Steel

Ein blick in eix bestätigt das auch

```

$ eix gentoo-sources

[U] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

     Verfügbare Versionen:   

     (4.4.189) 4.4.189^bs

     (4.4.192) 4.4.192^bs

     (4.4.193) (~)4.4.193^bs

     (4.4.194) (~)4.4.194^bs

     (4.9.189) 4.9.189^bs

     (4.9.192) 4.9.192^bs

     (4.9.193) (~)4.9.193^bs

     (4.9.194) (~)4.9.194^bs

     (4.14.138) 4.14.138^bs

     (4.14.143) 4.14.143^bs

     (4.14.144) (~)4.14.144^bs

     (4.14.145) (~)4.14.145^bs

     (4.14.146) (~)4.14.146^bs

     (4.19.66) 4.19.66^bs

     (4.19.72) 4.19.72^bs

     (4.19.73) (~)4.19.73^bs

     (4.19.74) (~)4.19.74^bs

     (4.19.75) (~)4.19.75^bs

     (5.2.13) (~)5.2.13^bs

     (5.2.14) (~)5.2.14^bs

     (5.2.15) (~)5.2.15^bs

     (5.2.16) (~)5.2.16^bs

     (5.2.17) (~)5.2.17^bs

     (5.3.0) (~)5.3.0^bs

     (5.3.1) (~)5.3.1^bs

       {build experimental symlink}

     Installierte Versionen: 5.2.13(5.2.13)^bs(00:23:14 09.09.2019)(-build -experimental -symlink) 5.3.0(5.3.0)^bs(13:50:26 18.09.2019)(-build -experimental -symlink)

     Startseite:             https://dev.gentoo.org/~mpagano/genpatches

     Beschreibung:           Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 5.3 kernel tree
```

(ich fahre hier auch ~amd64)

Du kannst natürlich problemlos 5.3.1 oder alle über die /etc/portage/package.keywords unter stable freischalten.

```
$ cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-5.3.1

>sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-5.3.0

>=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-5.3.1

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:5.3.1

```

Du brauchst von den Beispielen nur eine Zeile, die erste ist anders als die anderen das freischalten aller Versionen im für deine Installation default-unstable-keyword

Der letzte schaltet allerdings einen Slot frei, was hier in dem Beispiel etwas gemein ist, da alle Versionen ihren eigenen Slot bekommen. wenn du dir die bash anschaust, wird das ersichtlicher.

----------

## asturm

Nur LTS Kernel Versionen werden stabilisiert.

----------

## ManfredB

Vielen Dank für eure Statements.

Mir ist inzwischen klar geworden, daß nicht alles, was man sich wünscht auch zu machen ist.

Daher lasse ich es so, wie es bei stable angeboten wird.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## misterjack

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> bei Gentoo-stable nur mit einem kernel-Crash rechnen.

 

da würde ich doch gerne einmal die bildschirmausgabe sehen. dass nämlich ein „Gentoo-stable kommt mit Kernel 5.3.1 nicht klar“ gilt, halte ich lediglich für eine laxe behauptung deinerseits  :Wink: 

----------

## ManfredB

Folgendes kann ich noch ergänzen:

Ich habe heute einen neuen Versuch gestartet.

Gentoo-stable-Installation.

Basis-Installation bis zum Kernel:

emerge --autounmask-write "=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-5.3.1"

genkernel-Installation im Anschluss.

genkernel --menuconfig all

Alles genau nach Anleitung.

(Ergänzung: ich mache das aus einer bestehenden Gentoo-stable heraus)

Nach der Basis-Installation habe ich das System neu gestartet.

Normalerweise startet das System bis tty0 und ich muss mich dann als root einloggen.

Doch jetzt kommt das Problem:

Ich lande nicht auf tty0, sondern nur auf einer dunklen Seite, wo der Cursor oben links in der Ecke sanft blinkt.

Keine Möglichkeit, das System weiter zu installieren.

Allerdings muss ich dazu noch schreiben:

Auf der Partition war vorher schon eine Gentoo-stable, die ich - bis auf das /home-Verzeichnis - komplett gelöscht habe,

dann mit der Neuinstallation begonnen.

Da ich nun nichts mehr machen kann, drücke ich die Tastatur STRG ALT ENTF, um das System neu zu starten,

da taucht eine Zeile auf:

Wechsel auf Level 6

und dann geht es rückwärts, doch plötzlich bleibt das System hängen und die ganze Seite ist voll von Text,

den ich nicht interpretieren kann, aber der auf einen Crash des Kernels hindeutet.

Nur meine Restart-Taste am PC ermöglicht reboot.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Max Steel

Hast du mal versucht den Kernel ohne --menuconfig anzupassen vor dem bauen?

und den quiet Parameter aus dem Bootloader zu deaktivieren?

systemd oder openrc System?

----------

## ManfredB

Da ich schon sehr lange mit gentoo umgehe,

weiß ich schon, daß ich keinerlei Eingriffe mache vor zB kernel-config.

systemd ist bei mir inzwischen ausgeschlossen.

quiet-Parameter im Bootloader habe ich nie bei gentoo.

Ich habe das Bild, das am Schluß auf dem Monitor zu sehen war,

fotographiert, aber mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie ich das Bild auf meinen PC bekomme,

um es hier hochzuladen.

Ich schaue mal, was ich machen kann.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Kurz entschlossen habe ich in /etc/portage/make.conf die Zeile

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

eingefügt, dann noch einmal das Basis-Update durchgeführt.

Dabei ist plötzlich gentoo-sources-5.3.2 aufgetaucht, womit ich nun überhaupt nicht gerechnet habe.

Nun wird also nicht stable, sondern testing genutzt, um das Ganze zu beenden.

Damit lasse ich nun stable ruhen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## misterjack

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Dabei ist plötzlich gentoo-sources-5.3.2 aufgetaucht, womit ich nun überhaupt nicht gerechnet habe.

 

Ja, weil der erst heute ausgespielt wurde  :Wink: 

----------

## mike155

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Kurz entschlossen habe ich in /etc/portage/make.conf die Zeile
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"
> 
> eingefügt, dann noch einmal das Basis-Update durchgeführt.
> ...

 

Warum machst Du so etwas? Wenn Du ein stabiles System mit wenig Arbeit haben willst, solltest Du bei stable bleiben! So mache ich das auch auf meinen Systemen. Über /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords hole ich mir dann die unstable Version von einigen wenigen Paketen, von denen ich die neueste Version brauche. Ich achte regelmäßig darauf, dass immer möglichst wenig Pakete in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords stehen.

Genauso ist es beim Kernel. 4.19.x ist die stabile und empfohlene LTS Version. Wenn es keinen triftigen Grund gibt (neuer Computer und deswegen werden aktuelle Treiber benötigt oder man will bei der Kernel-Enwicklung mitarbeiten) ist man gut beraten, bei 4.19 bleiben - so lange, bis es einen neuen LTS Kernel mit mindestens 10 Minor versionen gibt. Klar kann man auch spaßeshalber mit einem Bleeding Edge Kernel 5.3.x experimentieren - aber dann sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn es Probleme gibt - und man sollte auch in der Lage sein, diese zu erkennen und wissen, wie man damit umgeht bzw. wie man diese behebt. Und natürlich sollte man immer einen lauffähigen 4.19 LTS Kernel als Backup haben - damit man davon booten kann, wenn es mit dem Bleeding Edge Kernel Probleme gibt.

----------

## misterjack

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Warum machst Du so etwas? Wenn Du ein stabiles System mit wenig Arbeit haben willst, solltest Du bei stable bleiben!

 

Die Anforderung hat er ja nirgends definiert. 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"
```

 haben ziemlich viele, inklusive mir. Und ich muss sagen nach 'n halben Jahr: die bisherigen Problemchen waren meist Pillepalle. 

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Wenn es keinen triftigen Grund gibt (neuer Computer und deswegen werden aktuelle Treiber benötigt oder man will bei der Kernel-Enwicklung mitarbeiten) ist man gut beraten, bei 4.19 bleiben - so lange, bis es einen neuen LTS Kernel mit mindestens 10 Minor versionen gibt.

 

Seit Jahren setze ich den neuesten ein, ohne nennenswerte Probleme. Und wenn doch, bootet man einfach den zuletzt gelaufenen. Das kostet mich 'n Reboot und es gibt absolut keinen triftigen Grund bei 'nem LTS-Kernel zu bleiben. Lies mal das Heise Kernel-Log, was du so alles mit deinem Uralt-Kernel verpasst: https://www.heise.de/ct/entdecken/?hauptrubrik=Trends+%26+News&unterrubrik=Kernel-Log

Übrigens ist 5.3 laut Definition nicht Bleeding Edge, das trifft eher auf die Vorabversion 5.4 zu  :Razz: 

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute erneut einen Versuch gestartet, in gentoo-stable den neuesten Kernel zu installieren.

Dazu habe ich kurz in /etc/portage/make.conf

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=" ~amd64"

eingetragen.

emerge --sync --quiet

Dann

emerge --ask sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

es wurde 5.3.4 angezeigt.

eselect kernel list

eselect kernel set 2 (5.3.4)

Danach

emerge --ask sys-kernel/genkernel

Beide Programme in den neuesten Versionen.

genkernel --menuconfig all

Dann linux-firmware 20191004 unmasked und installiert.

Zum Schluss

grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg.

Den Eintrag aus diese grub.cfg habe ich kopiert und in den Bootloader-grub von ArchLinux

eingetragen.

Dann reboot - und gentoo-stable startet mit dem kernel 5.3.4 ohne Probleme.

Fazit:

Beim ersten Versuch habe ich wohl die hier beschriebenen Schritte nicht vollständig durchgeführt,

das war dann mein Fehler.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Mon Oct 07, 2019 5:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toralf

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=" ~amd6"

 Das dürfte beim nächsten @world dann Dein komplettes System auf ~amd64 bringen (anbei, im Zitat dürfte eine "4" fehlen, richtig?)

----------

## ManfredB

Vollkommen richtig:

1. Fehler korrigiert

2. Um genau das zu verhindern, habe ich diese Zeile aus der make.conf wieder entfernt.

3. Beim nächsten Update bin ich vorsichtshalber so vorgegangen:

emerge -avuDN world --exclude sys-kernel/genkernel

Denn der zur stable-Version gehörige genkernel passt nicht zum 5.3.4.

Danke für den Hinweis.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## asturm

Genau dafür gibt es doch /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords.

----------

